# GPS and battery



## jpmoo (Jul 17, 2011)

Quick question, as I hear conflicting things.

Does leaving GPS on drain the battery if no apps are accessing it (that is, no notification bar icon)?

Thx.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

If you enable your GPS antena, some apps can use it. Normally GPS connection use higgher battery power. Personally i belive, If you have 8 hours or more than battery life (3G And 2G talke time) then its ok enable GPS.


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

GPS is only actually being used when you see the little location icon in the status bar. Leaving it on won't hurt your battery unless you have an app that accesses it all the time, in which case you should probably disable that app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I leave it off unless I actually need it for navigation, so incase an app does for some reason starts using it while I'm not aware (in pocket, etc)


----------

